# July 1st Speed of Sound's 1st Annual "Summer Thunder" AZ,CA, NV, UT,NM,CO ... ect



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

*July 1st Speed of Sound's 1st Annual "Summer Thunder" AZ,CA, NV, UT,NM,CO ... ect*










Calling all Competitors... 

https://www.facebook.com/events/361077573943997/


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: July 1st Speed of Sound's 1st Annual "Summer Thunder" AZ,CA, NV, UT,NM,CO ... ect*



The real Subzero said:


> Calling all Competitors...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/361077573943997/


BUMP


----------

